# Can I grow eyebrows?



## dentaldee (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello .... I'm wondering if there is any way to grow eyebrows!! I know this sounds weird... but I have heard of eyelash conditioners and I wondered if it would help grow sparse e/bs??? The end 1/3 of my e/bs only have a few hairs and I hate the way they look when I pencil them in. Any suggestions?? on growth or m/u hints??


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't remember which company had it, but either Mavala or Talika makes and eyebrow conditioner get in addition to their eyelash conditioner gels... I would definitely check them out.

Also I would recommend using good old Rogaine on your brows once a day...


----------



## Bronxcutie (Feb 28, 2006)

I was watching "How Do I Look?" on the Style Network recently, and the NARS MA suggested using castor oil on eyebrows to grow them out.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Feb 28, 2006)

OMG no!!!!! :icon_lol: Rogaine makes hair grow unevenly, and you'll end up with tufts of hair instead of a normal eyebrow.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 28, 2006)

Really? I have heard countless people saying to try that out (I haven't tried it myself though)


----------



## Cool Kitten (Feb 28, 2006)

maybe someone here will volunteer to be our guinea pig and we can get a definite answer :icon_smil


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 28, 2006)

LMAO! Don't count on it! I wouldn't want to try it after you said what you did! :icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## amillion (Mar 1, 2006)

I heard on a show last week(I think it was one of those makeover shows that if you rub castor oil on your brows each night it will speed up the growth.


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

Ive heard this also &amp; was about to suggest it. It is also supposed to be good for lashes.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 1, 2006)

thanx for the replies!! I may be up for trying anything!!! there's always wax if need be!!! I don't know if I can get roaine in Canada?? ( never looked!!)


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

I also remember hearing this &amp; that it causes sporadic hair growth &amp; isn't for spot treatments.


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

I might suggest also for the time being try brow powder instead of the pencil. It looks way more natural at least on me it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 1, 2006)

what kind of brush do you use? I think the brush I used (when I tried powder one time) was too big. Should it be fairly stiff?


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

Mine is pretty small &amp; on the stiff side. What I do is apply the powder with the brow brush then I comb throw it with my brow comb &amp; it looks pretty good. Ive used the pencils &amp; they are way to bold for me. I have a drug store brand brush but this is pretty close.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 1, 2006)

I tried the Talika eyebrow gel a few months ago and I didn't see any sort of improvement, growth, etc. I put it on twice a day for a month and I got nothing from it. I tried growing out my brows a little thicker, but that product is just a waste of $$$ IMO. It's been over a month since I last waxed them and they have gotten close to what I was looking for, just maintaining the strays now.

With the Rogaine, what happens when you stop using it? Will the hairs fall out when you stop using it? Sorry I have no idea how it works. :icon_conf


----------



## Min (Mar 1, 2006)

I dont think they would fall out but what I heard was that it could cause growth in places you dont want it in the area basically its hard to contain it in one area. Id try the castor oil before buying that or another brow product you can get it for a couple bucks so if it doesnt work then your not out a fortune :icon_bigg


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 1, 2006)

oh god! i was going to try the rogaine thing a couple months ago on my brows but never got around to it! glad i waited!

try stila's brow set! it is a really great brow powder, and since using it have stopped worrying about the parts of my brow that are sparse.


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so.. not trying to get a visual of tufts of hair on the brow.LOL


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeesh, that was close! I heard or read a tip somewhere to use Rogaine to grow your eyebrows out thick (since that's the "trend" now...) and was going to try it to fix the inside corners of my brows. I told my brother and his reply to me was that I'm an idiot. Anyway, I won't be going near it!

Try the castor oil, because my mom used to put it in my hair when I was little, and I always got oooh'd and aaaahh'd over. I saw a bottle in the Indian store today and thought about starting it again. Good luck!


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 2, 2006)

but the castor oil will only help speed up the growing, it won't actually help eyebrows grow where they aren't growing, right??


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm, I don't know for sure, because when I used it hair loss or thinning wasn't really an issue for me. But from what little I've found out online, it seems that it's used often in South Asia to "halt hair loss and promote the growth of new hair." I didn't find any medical texts on it though, just random Indian beauty sites. My grandma swears by it though, and she's got more hair on her head than my mom and I combined!

I'm going back to the store tomorrow to buy it - I'll post to say how well it works and if it smells gross or not, etc.


----------



## Min (Mar 2, 2006)

Im not sure about that since people also use it on their lashes to help them grow thicker &amp; longer. Ive heard it stimulates hair growth.

I would suggest (if anyone trys this) mixing this with say olive oil or jojoba to thin it a little since castor alone is pretty thick.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 2, 2006)

I've read this also.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Several months ago I purchased some Ardell Brow &amp; Lash Growth Accelerator from CVS for about $4.99. It comes in a mascara wand type of container and is is a 30 day supply. This actually brought back brow hairs I had not seen for a while. It's a gel that really seemed to work!


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 18, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering how would you use the castor oil? Would you put it on like hair serum or something, and what about the lashes?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd like to know about how to use it for the hair, too. I'd be kinda leary about putting something as heavy as castor oil around the eye area though as it might clog the pores and cause milia.

Edit: Here's some links I found in the hair forum...

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...+oil&amp;seo=.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...+oil&amp;seo=.html


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 18, 2006)

i will be the official castor oil guinea pig as i have been doing it for months now...

ahem

my brows were so seriously overplucked as a teen, and i had a bad habit of pulling at them when i was nervous. they were literally down to a width of one hair at the very ends and not much better in other places. i'm 37 now so this gives you an idea of how long my brows have been tramatized.

about 8-9 months ago i switched my cleansing routine to the oil cleansing method. i use half jojoba oil and half castor. the castor is too heavy on it's own but it is better for oily skin.

my skin is great but that's another story. i use the mix to take off all my makeup, eye makeup as well. i just smear the stuff around and wipe off with warm washcloth. then on my eyes i put a thin layer of the oil under my eyes to hydrate and a layer worked into my brows and leave overnight.

ladies i am here to tell you that i have EYEBROWS! :rockwoot: they are still thin but you can see them! i can leave the house now with out drawing them on and i have actually had to pluck away a few hairs.

i have had no problem with millia either. this has really worked for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

That's great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2006)

That's fabulous! I definitely want to give this a try. It's inexpensive and I've got naturally light/thin brows. I could use all the help I can get.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

good to know.........thanks, I'm gonna give it a try!!


----------



## gagirl1985 (Sep 19, 2006)

ill have to try that too!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 19, 2006)

I really want to try the castor oil in my hair, but after reading this, I am totally not going to do it! For sure I will try it in my eyebrows.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Sep 19, 2006)

Castor oil brought back my overwaxed eyebrows in a very short time. I just don't know how you would use it on the hair though. I would love for it to help my hair grow.

I don't understand, why don't you want to put in on your hair?//


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 19, 2006)

this is great! Everyone thats using it please keep us updated, especially w/ pics!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 20, 2006)

Why not talk to a dermatologist and see if he/she can prescribe a hair growth product. Then have them monitor you so brows grow in properly.

Paula Begoun spoke about a product that can help brows but I forget the name, Her site is cosmeticscop.com


----------



## curvy_4_u (Nov 13, 2006)

hi, i have tried lipocils from talika....it does wonders for the eybrows and eyelashes....but the problem is if u stop using it it goes bacck to it original state.....so u have to keep on using the product...hope this helps...


----------



## katrosier (Nov 13, 2006)

I just wanted to mention that castor oil is drying so be careful if you've got dry skin around your eyebrows it will aggrevate it.


----------



## Saints (Nov 13, 2006)

I've tried Mavala double lash which is used for this purpose and don't see a huge difference in my brows. But I've heard some good stories about it though


----------



## teb (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, that's what's causing that flakiness. I knew it was something about the CO that my brows didn't like.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

I've tried Ardell Brow and Lash Growth Accelerator, but didn't notice too much difference. I also wasn't as "on top of it" as I could've been. I'm thinking about trying the castor oil bit though.


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

Avance brow serum works for me

AVANCE


----------



## 111caz111 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have been using "rapid lash" for my eyebrows as you can use it for both lashes and brows. I have noticed some difference, but not a great deal. My mum used it on her eyelashes though and they grew like crazy! I wouldn't recommend using the tube for both lashes and brows at the same time as brows apparently horde a lot of bacteria.

A few things I have noticed over the years about eyebrow growth is mine tend to grow like crazy in the sun. that sounds strange I know but it seems to work for me lol! high protein diet (hair is made from protein) I've heard is a good idea. Eliminate stress (bad for hair growth) and stimulate the hair follicules with a light massage perhaps? That's all I've got! oh and possible get an appointment for 3d brows at your local salon


----------

